# Eldar Artillery - is anyone bothering?



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

The rules for artilery make them very fragile, and Eldar Support Weapons are not very powerful or long range to begin with.

Does anyone every use them?

I love the idea of D-Cannons, but as they automatically die from any glancing + hit they are too fragile to place within range of anything.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

nope.

Eldar need speed
no speed means no living eldar

overall Verdict: if you want Artillery...play a different race


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I've heard they work sometimes, but typically Eldar rock when mobile. Worse, is you can get some of those same effects with a mobile unit.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Ive read someone post tactics about those platforms supporting other units successfully.


----------



## goobi2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah, they may help a shooting squad fend off oncoming CC threats, and can benefit from the cover the squads they are guarding provide.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Vibrocannons used to be really great. Less so in 5th ed but still not shabby.


----------



## Ragewind (Aug 3, 2008)

Short answer : No


----------



## Lucus009 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've tried to make D-Cannons work but it ended up with me have two dead D-Cannons and my opponent with two thunderfires...
I've had better luck with vibro cannons, though they aren't reliable all the time and I haven't even bothered with the shadow weaver. 
So in short, no. They are cool but they don't come through for you in the end.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

I've actually gotten pretty good results from the shadow weavers. They have a lower strength, true, but the range, no need for LOS, and blast templates make it great for slowing down hordes of average toughness and light armor.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd give Weavers a go if they had a large blast. D-Cannons, I want so much to like, but they're not good enough. Vibrocannons make me cry, because I know how good they were in 2nd...


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

A battery of 3 weavers is great if the first doesn't scatter.


----------



## ooglatjama (May 20, 2009)

Do they need LOS to fire? or do they get an indirect fire deal?


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

All are indirect-capable.


----------



## SirShibby (Jan 7, 2009)

No LOS needed for the weavers.


----------

